# jeremy hunt joke



## Abi (May 9, 2017)

Jeremy Hunt was doing an annual visit to a NHS hospital. As always he was looking for something to beat the NHS with to show how badly run and loss making things were. While Hunt was checking the books, he turned to the executive of the hospital and said "I notice you buy a lot of bandages. What do you do with the middle of the roll ?" "Good question," noted the executive. "We save them up and send them back to the bandage company and every once in a while, they send us a free roll. We recycle whenever possible" "Oh," replied Hunt,, somewhat disappointed that his unusual question had a practical answer. But on he went, in his obnoxious way. "What about all these coloured casts you dispense. Isn't it rather a waste of money?" "Ah, yes," replied the executive, realizing that Hunt was trying to trap him. "We ask that any patient wishing a coloured cast donates £1 which is far in excess of the 10p the colouring actually costs." Hunt asked a dozen or more questions with similar results. he was determined to fluster the know-it-all executive. "Well, What do you do with all the remains from the circumcision surgeries?" "Here, too, we do not waste," answered the executive. "What we do is save all the little foreskins and send them to government, and about once a year, at this time, they send us a complete prick."


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2017)

Last time I heard that it was either a Tax Inspector or a VAT man - however, in your 'trade' dearest Uncle J is very appropriate !  LOL


----------

